# Free advertising



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Does any one know any sites where I can advertise my portraits free in the uk? Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't think there's such thing as free advertising lol! Best way is word of mouth and being apart of forums and social networks. Advertising is meant to be costly like having your own website...i guess the only free advertisement is...through friends :lol: what kind of portraits do u do? I actually show off peoples work when I like them such as doggy treats, toys, clothes via Facebook and my website


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

View attachment 14106
View attachment 14114


Let me know if you can view these? Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes they work. Are they watercolor painting?


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

No acrylic on canvas. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

That's what I thought at first but it looked too smooth lol. How long have u been painting for?


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Quite a few years, I paint all sorts really, I also paint pet steppingstones that are on natural slate, for missed pets to put in the garden xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Facebook - your own facebook page as well as auction sites, animal lovers sites ect


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've tried on some of those xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You could always put them in buyers and sellers once you have 150 posts.


5. You may introduce your own "chi" related or other commercial business in the buyers/sellers, bargains or links section (whichever is relevant) but there is a 150 post minimum before this is allowed. We reserve the right to remove any posts that we consider to be unnecessary advertising. Also please do not include a link to any business in your signature area, avatar or from your user name, but instead add it to your profile page in the Home Page URL section. Like above this is after you have a minimum of 150 posts. We ask that you be an active member to continue advertising on the forum.
Unpaid advertising on this site is provided as a service to our members, if we feel that advertising becomes excessive, we will remove advertisements and advise the poster.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

That's cool!  do u have Facebook?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Michele!,is mine excessive :*(


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I do have face book x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

How do u find out how many posts u have posted? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can find post count in the upper right hand corner of any of your posts. I just checked and as of me checking you have 91. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Righ ok, I'll be more active from now on xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Care to be "friends" on it?  my link Is on my siggy


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ill have a look, see if I can find u x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Michele!,is mine excessive :*(


Oh no sweetie pie:daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Oh no sweetie pie:daisy:


yay! thanks michele  i was worried. i never put it in the buyers/sellers section LOL. its more fun here :laughing9:


----------

